# Gute Doku über Quentin Tarantino



## RyzA (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo!


Auf Arte lief kürzlich eine sehr interessante Doku über Quentin Tarantino.
Die ist auch in voller Länge auf YouTube verfügbar.
Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen für jeden Filmfreund.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dqmhz-yhyyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juni 2020)

Das Thumbnail verrät bereits, dass man sich den Rest sparen sollte. Man kann es den Menschen auch leicht machen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Das Thumbnail verrät bereits, dass man sich den Rest sparen sollte. Man kann es den Menschen auch leicht machen.


Davon würde ich mich nicht täuschen lassen. 

Edit: Außerdem ist das ein Zeichen für Humor am Set.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Davon würde ich mich nicht täuschen lassen.
> 
> Edit: Außerdem ist das ein Zeichen für Humor am Set.


Schau dir mal die anderen Bilder von ihm an.
Leider ist das kein Humor, sondern Alltag in Hollywood.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß nicht was du für ein Problem mit ihm hast aber man muß doch zugestehen das er gute Filme gemacht hat.
Wovon welche sogar Kultstatus haben.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juni 2020)

Inwiefern gewaltverherrlichende Filme gut sein können, wäre tatsächlich diskutabel.

Passt allerdings zur Desensibilisierung Hollywoods.

Die Berümtheit manch eines Regisseurs hängt von der Verrohtheit seiner Bewunderer ab.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2020)

Seine Filme sind Kunst. Aber anscheinend hast du nicht viel Ahnung davon.


----------



## Slezer (11. Juni 2020)

Den ein oder anderen Film kann man schon anschauen. Aber den Rest halt nicht


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Seine Filme sind Kunst. Aber anscheinend hast du nicht viel Ahnung davon.


Wenn das Kunst sein soll, will ich keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2020)

Du Kunstbanause!


----------



## dekay55 (12. Juni 2020)

Tarantino sollte man nicht zu Euphorisch betrachten. Ich kann mir denken welche Doku gemeint war, all zu schlecht fand ich sie nicht. Allerdings muss man zu der Doku etwas sagen. Die ist von einem Euphorischen Fan gemacht worden und dementsprechend wird Tarantino als Super Typ dargestellt der er garnicht ist. Denn jegliche Negative Seite wurde einfach unter den Tisch gekehrt, nur eine Sache konnte man einfach nicht unter den Tisch kehren weil das zu viele Leute mitbekommen haben, die Weinstein Affäre, drum wurd das auch ganz kurz angeschnitten um Tarantino in einem Guten Licht stehen zu lassen in dem er sagt "ich hab sofort die Freundschaft beendet als ich von dem ganzen erfahren habe" Jau das ist ziemlich unglaubwürdig wenn man bedenkt das auch Tarantino seine Sexuellen Gelüste mit seinen Filmen auslebt, wie z.b sein Fußfetisch durch die extreme Inszenierung von Frauenfüßen in seinem Film, genauso wie er extrem Freude dran haben muss Frauen zu würgen, so wollte er bei Kill Bill schon selbst Selma mit der Kette würgen was er auch tat auf eine extrem aasige art.  Und das gleiche bei Diane Krüger, das wurde sogar kurz in der Doku angesprochen, was nicht angesprochen wurde ist das Diane fast bewusstlos wurde und Panikattacken bekommen hatte weil sie wirklich dachte sie Stirbt ( was sie nur ganz kurz erwähnt hat ich denke das wurde einfach zu Gunsten von Quentin so zusammen geschnitten in Wahrheit wird sie weitaus mehr gesagt haben über diese Scene ) 

Ich denke ein stück weit lebt er einfach seine Kranke Phantasie in seinem Filmen aus und lässt sie Realität werden. Früher hielt ich auch mal Tarantino für nen Gott bis ich mich mal intensiv mit dem Kerl befasst habe, ich muss auch nicht jeden film von ihm sehen, auch wenn ich den ein oder anderen Film wirklich sehr mag durch die Künstlerrische darstellung, aber ganz ehrlich vieles ist einfach den Schauspielern geschuldet, es wurde in der Doku garnicht erwähnt das der Bibel Spruch von Samuel L Jackson eine Komplette Impro aus seinem Kopf war und Tarantino rein garnix zu dieser Scene beigetragen hat, und doch ist es eine der Stärksten Scenen in dem ganzen Film. Tarantino´s stärke ist den Darstellern eine Künstlerrische Freiheit zu geben dadurch werden die Filme erst zu dem was sie sind. Vorallem merkt man das an Christoph Waltz dieser Schauspieler ist mit Abstand einer der Besten der heutigen zeit und nur Waltz ist es zu verdanken das z.b Django unchained eine Künstlerische Tiefe bekommt, ebenfalls sieht man das auch bei Leonardo, das ist nicht Tarantino zu verdanken sondern den Schauspielern. Auch was seine Cutterin angeht die alle seine Filme geschnitten hat bis zum Tod hat maßgeblich dazu beigetragen das die Filme überhaupt was wurden, und so merkt man das auch recht gut nach ihre Tod fand ich seine Filme gar nicht mehr so gut, bis Christoph Waltz aufgetaucht ist, und auch nur die Anfangscene von Iglorios Bastards mit ihm ist das beste was der Film  vorzubringen hat. Alles andere ist keine Kunst sondern Kranke Phantasie von Tarantino. 

Ich kann auch ne Banane mit nem Stück Powertape irgendwo Festkleben und sagen es ist Kunst 

Ein Filmisches Kunst und Meisterwerk ist 2001 Odysee im Weltraum, und ein Meister ist seines Werkes war Stanley Kubrick. 
Da is Tarantino sowas von meilenweit weg und absolut ohne Stil.  Vergleich mal Clockwerk Orange und Pulp Fiction als Kunstwerk dann weißt du was ich meine.  Wobei Clockwerk Orange wirklich das kontroverseste ist was man da nur erwähnen konnte, aber dieser Film hat eine Kultur geprägt Lange Lange noch nach seiner Veröffentlichung selbst die deutsche Popkultur ist nach wie vor geprägt von de Film, schon mal das wort Ultra oder Brutal genutzt oder Ultra Brutal das entstammt Clockwerk Orange davor hat an man diese Wörter niemals in dieser Assoziation genutzt, Pulp Fiction wird niemals so viel Einfluss haben auf eine Popkultur und gehört jetzt schon zu den vergessenen Filmen obwohl das sein Meisterwerk ist.



PS : Um Etwas als Kunst zu betrachten und es als Kunst zu betiteln muss man sich auch damit auseinander setzten, das ist nicht damit gemacht ne Doku zu schauen die 90 Minuten lang ist.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2020)

Auf den ersten Teil mit Tarantinos angeblichen sexuellen Vorlieben gehe ich mal nicht weiter ein. Und selbst wenn es so ist... solange er niemanden nötigt oder zwingt ist das ja seine Sache und eben Stilelement.



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ein Filmisches Kunst und Meisterwerk ist 2001 Odysee im Weltraum, und ein Meister ist seines Werkes war Stanley Kubrick.
> Da is Tarantino sowas von meilenweit weg und absolut ohne Stil.  Vergleich mal Clockwerk Orange und Pulp Fiction als Kunstwerk dann weißt du was ich meine.  Wobei Clockwerk Orange wirklich das kontroverseste ist was man da nur erwähnen konnte, aber dieser Film hat eine Kultur geprägt Lange Lange noch nach seiner Veröffentlichung selbst die deutsche Popkultur ist nach wie vor geprägt von de Film, schon mal das wort Ultra oder Brutal genutzt oder Ultra Brutal das entstammt Clockwerk Orange davor hat an man diese Wörter niemals in dieser Assoziation genutzt,


Ich mag Stanley Kubricks Filme auch aber vielleicht bewertest du die ja über? Gerade "Clockwork Orange" mag ich nicht und finde ich maßlos überbewertet. 



> Pulp Fiction wird niemals so viel Einfluss haben auf eine Popkultur und gehört jetzt schon zu den vergessenen Filmen obwohl das sein Meisterwerk ist.


Was ich für eine krasse Fehleinschätzung deinerseits halte.




> PS : Um Etwas als Kunst zu betrachten und es als Kunst zu betiteln muss man sich auch damit auseinander setzten, das ist nicht damit gemacht ne Doku zu schauen die 90 Minuten lang ist.


Keine Sorge mein Kunstverständnis basiert nicht auf dieser Doku.


----------



## dekay55 (12. Juni 2020)

Die Arte Doku ist einfach zu einseitig und zu verherrlichend, das gleiche trifft auf die Doku Kubrick zu die vom gleichen Macher zu sein scheint, und ebenfalls die Doku zu Kraftwerk vom scheinbar gleichen Macher, die Dokus ähnlich sich vom aufbau und der erzähl weise gravierend. 

Stil Element seh ich die Füße nicht, eher der Trunk Shoot der heutzutage der gern verwendet wird wie bei Bang Boom Bang z.b als Hommage. 

Du wirst mir auch falsch einschätzen weil ich Pulp Fiction als einen meiner Lieblingsfilme zähle genauso wie der Soundtrack, ich kann den Auswendig, aber nichts desto trotz für mich ist es das beste was Tarantino raus gebracht hat. Es kommt halt auch immer drauf an wie man einen Film schaut, Pulp Fiction war schon immer ne gute Unterhaltung, wären Clockwerk Orange so schockierend ist das er gar keine Unterhaltung sein kann oder darf sondern der Inhalt muss kontrovers angesehen werden  das ist nix womit man sich identifizieren kann oder will. Und genau das macht diesen Film so erschreckend zu nem Meisterwerk weil er genau das erzielt hat was Kubrick wollte, der film soll gehasst werden. In so fern ist deine Meinung über dem Film genau das was der Meister erreichen wollte, und dazu musst du erstmal die Eier haben sowas auf die beine zu stellen zu ner zeit wo der ganze inhalt ein riesen Skandal ist.   Gut Tarantino hat da gewisser massend auch Eier in der Hose, aber über 200 mal das wort N..... in nem Film auftauchen zu lassen ist nun wirklich keine ich sag mal Meisterleistung, er hat mal frischen Wind reingebracht in diese ganze Hollywood Maschinerie die ich recht abstoßend Finde, aber die Doku hebt ihn einfach viel viel höher als er wirklich ist.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2020)

"2001", "Shining" und "Full Metal Jacket" gefallen mir von Kubrick ganz gut.
"Clockwerk Orange" wirkt auf mich wirklich abstoßend. Aber nicht wegen der Gewaltdarstellungen, sondern wegen der fehlenden bzw verstörenden Ästhetik.

Und an Tarantinos Filmen mag ich gerade die Dialoge. In allen seinen Filmen.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juni 2020)

Trunk Shots gibt's seit den 50er Jahren.
Unter Tarantino fand das eine gewisse Renaissance, da er die als Stilmittel immer wieder besonders gerne eingesetzt hat. 

Und mit Kubrick kann man ihn eigentlich nicht vergleichen, zwei völlig unterschiedliche Generationen, zudem waren Kubricks berühmteste Werke allesamt Literaturverfilmungen - Tarantino ist Autorenfilmer.


----------

